#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Vlan

## Globalnetrj

Ola pessoal! Não estou conseguindo passar minhas VLANs pelo switch!

Cenário:

RB --- vlan 10 eth 2 ---> eth2 ----> switch1 eth1--> eth2 switch1---> eth1 switch 2 ---> eth3 switch 2 --->olt eth1 --> pon1olt --> pon onu vlan 10.
Switch l2!

----------


## emilidani

> Ola pessoal! Não estou conseguindo passar minhas VLANs pelo switch!
> 
> Cenário:
> 
> RB --- vlan 10 eth 2 ---> eth2 ----> switch1 eth1--> eth2 switch1---> eth1 switch 2 ---> eth3 switch 2 --->olt eth1 --> pon1olt --> pon onu vlan 10.
> Switch l2!


Voce esta configurando VLAN no switch?

----------


## mendoncarick

Acompanhando

----------

